# De plane!! De plane!!



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here it is as we speak. i got to put some time in today. cooked baby backs and worked on it. 
its starting to look like a plane now. i am mounting that 4 stroke here in a few minutes.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang you work fast!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

heck i thought i was moving slow. i have been building all kinds of stuff for 40 years. a little old airplane is a cake walk. i am enjoying it emencely.
 this is the second one in 20 years. i should have never waited so long. 








randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

GOT MOTOR!!!!!

.61 four stroke.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You could mount that motor on a frame and make a edger out of it! That thing is huge!
Great work Randall...looks like you are in your 'element' and enjoying it! gb


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sleepless in pasadena.

I got to work on the bottom a bit today and its looking streamlined as can be.
this is the center section of the wing its not attached to the fusaloge. its attached to the wing only so you can remove the wing for transport.
i need to drill holes for the wing bolts still so i can access them. i will work on the top tomorrow and then the cowl to finish it off. all the electronics are in and the motor is ready to run.
randall


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

And when I can't sleep I watch television...

You're almost there!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez........miss a day or two around here and look what happens!! I go fishing one day and boating the next to come back to an almost finished plane. You amaze me with your great work. 
I'm with Charles, I watch TV or play on the computer. 

Will be watching for flight pics soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

oh my cods. I just started the .61 four stroke. Man that was intense, I had no idea of the volume of air it would pust out the back at idle speed.
The tail was wanting to lift and i had a hold of it so hard that i broke some plankin i had just installed.. Sheeit that was cool. Quiet and smooth, reved it once and i thought i was gunna lose it. then all of the sudden the prop was gone!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i had it tight ???????
i found it across the yard, still lookin for the spinner nut and washer.

sheeit that was coool!!!!









trying to get it right 
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought i would let you guys see where i am at with the plane.
here ya go. soon my friends soon.

randall


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It's coming along quite nicely!


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Keep us informed I'm watching and waiting


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i got tired of looking at that plain old silver wing so i did a little creative monokote work and stuck some stars on it. it sure looks a lot better now. that plain silver was horrid.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

For your viewing pleasure i have posted this 6 part video of how the p-47 kicked not only the germans, but the japs buttox. it was the mainstay of the air for 2 wars. if you got a while check this out . real video of them in action and how the U.S. used them in thier military stratagy.

enjoy.
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I am gettin the fever. it so close now. a few tweeks and things like wheels more stars, a cowl for the front and she will be air ready.

I will pe painting Capt. QUEST on the front.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

By Golly, Randall..I think that sucker is gonna FLY... Really looking good.. You got a good creative touch..

Brings to mind, however, a couple of Christmas' ago, my Son gave me a ready-built RC plane he ordered from Sharper Image. That sucker had about a three foot wingspan...no toy at all. The directions said to not attempt to fly if the wind was over 3 mph... Well, long story short, wind wouldn't drop below 5 to 10 while they were visiting, so we hauled it up the street to the church's soccer field. Nice open space for beginners. He held the plane in the air and I stood about 25 yards away with controller.. I shot the juice to it and he let her go. With all that open space...200 yards at least in any direction...the only thing out there were the goalposts..She swooped up in the air and I was having a ball. Then a little gust of wind came up and grabbed that sucker and slammed her head on into the goalposts...Dang..knocked off BOTH wings. Shortest air career ever I guess. Still got the poor old thang upstairs but never repaired it....

Moral to all this rambling...DO NOT try and fly your Super Plane if there is any appreciable wind. You CANNOT control it.....

Best of luck...and invite us to the 'LAUNCH'. I'll promise to keep my hands off of it....LOL:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes, please get some lessons before you try to go airborn.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim thanks for story. i loved it. wouldn't you know that it would hit the only thing within 200 yds. lol. i don't mean to laugh sorry.
this one weighs 5.5 lbs and has a 5 ft. wingspan.
10 to 12 mph wind max is what i am told. I bought a trainer and joined an rc club. they are teaching me to fly the trainer. it should be at least 3 months before i even advance to the next plane which is an AT-6 TEXAN which i am building next. its a cool little plane and being a texan i had to have one.
the kit is another older one that has a 44" wing span and is rated for a .25 engine.
i really have been having fun taking a break from the rods and building this plane.

here is a pic of the AT-6 TEXAN
RANDALL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My new pilot just arrived. guess who.

i think Bandit is about to


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!!!

But where is Haji?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Man JQ, just awesome! I am amazed at how fast you are completing this project, I'd still be starting at a pile of sticks.:redface:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

johnny quest always had the cool toys!!!!

i looked all over the net for a hadji action figure and he just ain't there.
it would have been nice with him riding co-pilot.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey JQ,

I was heavy into RC planes before I bought the boat and the yaks.

Here's just a few pics I threw onmy photobucket account real quick.

I also have a big mirror to build on if you want it. Just come pick it up. its about 4x3. Great to put ceiling tiles on. Keeps everything flat and straight.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

a couple more


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

cool ted. i thought you might have been in the hobby from the type of work you do. this is my first one. its been fun. i really needed it. i have 4 now.
a carl goldberg piper cub with floats is next. 76.5 inch wing. kit sittin the corner. a sig at-6 texan kit 48 inch wing sittin in the corner. and a trainer arf sittin in corner. its agreat way for me to play craftsman and mabey go out and have some fun too. do you still have your planes. 
randall


----------

